# advice please



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, am after some advice. Little one fell over on the way home from nursery today. I ended up taking her to a&e to get her checked and luckily all is fine. I rang her s/w as we haven't got adoption order yet and knew they had to be informed.
Am concerned now what will happen. It was an accident but my sis has scared me as when my niece was little she was clumsy and had three falls and social services investigated. 

Any advice welcomed
Thanku
Sweets x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweets

I wouldn't worry too much, kids fall over.  If bruises consistently occur in unusual places I could understand SS wanting to investigate but this isn't the case here.

Hope your DD is OK.

Cindy


----------



## elmoeleven (Jul 14, 2007)

hi,

having spent some time with health visitors through work i know that in most areas if a child visits a and e a report is sent to health visitor, so multiple visits would result in a follow up. 

As has already been said kids fall over. You have done everything right, you have informed SW and got the little one checked out. The sad thing is that the innocent are always the ones that feel guilty over somehting they couldn't control and the guilty feel nothing. Try not to worry, but make sure you discuss with your sw your concerns. 

elmoxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi sweets,
Firstly big hugs to you, as I know how awful I feel when Nemo hurts himself    

I really wouldn't worry about SS though as this is normal practise whether a child is adopted or a birth child.   
One of my friends from my prep group had to take her lo to A&E a few weeks back as she fell off a stool and banged her head. She was chastised by the nurse for letting her sit on the stool   and was advised that her HV would be contacting her. 
Like you, she was really worried but when the HV called she just joked with her and was really friendly and understanding as all children fall and hurt themselves many times throughout their childhood. (My friend replied to the HV that her lo would now sit in her high chair until she is 18 years old!   ).

I have also heard that any visit to A&E with a child under a certain age results in the HV being informed, and I think you are right that 3 visits within a certain period alerts SS. (I have a friend from work who had this happen as their lo was always getting into mischief).  
Again in this case SS were also really understanding and were just following procedures. 
It must happen so often, and even if SS were alerted they will see it for what it is, a typical 3 year old being a typical 3 year old.

I suppose it's worth the likes of you, I, and most parents being made to feel bad/embarrassed and uncomfortable if the procedure means that they catch a few of the many cases that end up being abuse and not just normal accidents.

Love Anj x x


----------

